# cpt 93545



## Jane F. Elliott CPC CPMA (Jan 20, 2010)

Help?

For cpt code 93545 -for selective coronary angiography ( injection of radiopaque material may be by hand) should the notes state injection material used or just  left and right coronary arteriograms performed enought docuementation so support this code


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 21, 2010)

Jane F. Elliott CPC said:


> Help?
> 
> For cpt code 93545 -for selective coronary angiography ( injection of radiopaque material may be by hand) should the notes state injection material used or just  left and right coronary arteriograms performed enought docuementation so support this code



I fell that as long as the doctor says that he has performed the angiogram and reports what was found, I give the procedure the code.
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski


----------

